# qu'est ce que ce chère sir mac gregor a fais?



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

ben wé ya tout le monde qui le critique tout d'un coup , j'ai du manquer un épisode , mais bon ya personne ki peux m'expliquer ses actes svp???


----------



## aricosec (21 Janvier 2002)

moi j'ai un hypothese,le quidam sus nommé a tendance a changer de sexe,un jour sirmacginette,un jour sirmacgrégor,un jour avec un cerveau un jour sans,forcement ça enerve le bon peuple,qui plus est ses questions vaseuses deboussolent alem et gribouille,qui eux même ne valent pas mieux

voila mon cher petit la difficile et perilleuse analyse du professeur aricosec


----------



## aricosec (21 Janvier 2002)

pauvre aricosec il vieilli mal,on dit une hypothése
espece de nouille


----------



## gribouille (21 Janvier 2002)

_moi je me lance dans la magie noire contre ces deux mongoliennes que sont SirMacgouine et Aricobegue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Sir (21 Janvier 2002)

Je plaide non coupable


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Je plaide non coupable    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben oui, l'arrêt Péruche devrait être valable dans ton cas!


----------



## Sir (21 Janvier 2002)

Je peux avoir de l'humour pour certaines choses mais on ne rigoles pas du malheur des autres, ok .?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Je plaide non coupable    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

* REMEMBER !*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*pauvre aricosec il vieilli mal,on dit une hypothése
espece de nouille



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est trop bon les nouilles sautés...
Euh, ...... non rien !  Je préfère les brunes.


----------



## Sir (21 Janvier 2002)

Bien tu notes


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Je peux avoir de l'humour pour certaines choses mais on ne rigoles pas du malheur des autres, ok .?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

effectivement je plains tes parents


----------



## aricosec (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*moi je me lance dans la magie noire contre ces deux mongoliennes que sont SirMacgouine et Aricobegue   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_il était une fois un couple de mongoliens _
_l'un avait un cerveau l'autre n'en avait point _
_par phrases assassinent  ils furent persécutées _
_des uns des autres seraient un jour vengés _


signé un hérétique du mac


----------



## Kzimir (21 Janvier 2002)

Allez, une p'tite goutte de Leffe pour apporter mon soutien à sirMacGregor, qui a dit des choses zentilles sur mon site alors je le défends maintenant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[26 janvier 2002 : message édité par Kzimir]


----------



## Sir (22 Janvier 2002)

Merci a toi !! 
Genial Ton site 
Alem arrete avec tes phrases stupides


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Alem arrete avec tes phrases stupides*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_allez, on retire, t'as eu le temps de lire, Golgoth 1er_

[21 janvier 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ça fait bientôt 6 mois que tu nous gonfles avec tes posts à deux smileys, ta prétention de (très) basse-cour, ern plus, tu le fais même pas volontairement d'être aussi minable*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais non, il faut pas être méchant avec ce *gentil* SMG que nous adorons dont nous disons tant de bien à longueur de journée, ce qui d'ailleurs lui fait très plaisir...

Pourquoi tant de haine envers un être aussi sympathique que celui-ci.. non la je comprend pas.....


Et puis, attention, c'est une personne très doué qui comprend ce qu'on lui dit... Quand on lui dit d'arrêter les posts à 2 smileys, il arrive au prochain post à en mettre 3, ce qui fait un effort immense..

Et puis de temps en temps, il arrive qu'on trouve une phrase aussi, alors non je ne comprend pas cette haine que vous avez envers mon copain....


----------



## Sir (22 Janvier 2002)

Proverbe de grand mere alem 
c'est le premier qui dit qui y est


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Janvier 2002)

Je prend le temps d'expliquer que c'est de l'ironie... Sir aurait pus le prendre bien, et après, j'aurai eu le droit à une sorte de spam sur ICQ....


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Mais non, il faut pas être méchant avec ce gentil SMG que nous adorons dont nous disons tant de bien à longueur de journée, ce qui d'ailleurs lui fait très plaisir...

Pourquoi tant de haine envers un être aussi sympathique que celui-ci.. non la je comprend pas.....


Et puis, attention, c'est une personne très doué qui comprend ce qu'on lui dit... Quand on lui dit d'arrêter les posts à 2 smileys, il arrive au prochain post à en mettre 3, ce qui fait un effort immense..

Et puis de temps en temps, il arrive qu'on trouve une phrase aussi, alors non je ne comprend pas cette haine que vous avez envers mon copain....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


mais ce n'était que paroles d'amour profondes


----------



## Sir (22 Janvier 2002)

Tu sais toine tu dis 
 Sir aurait pus le prendre bien
Au depart je le prenait bien avec de l'ironie qui etait permante mais alem pour ne pas en citer d'autre n'a pas pris bien mon second degres un peu delirant ..voila


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Tu sais toine tu dis 
 Sir aurait pus le prendre bien
Au depart je le prenait bien avec de l'ironie qui etait permante mais alem pour ne pas en citer d'autre n'a pas pris bien mon second degres un peu delirant ..voila*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tes posts à deux smileys sont de l'ironie? fichtre, sade va s'en retourner dans sa tombe  :rolleyes

*oublie-moi!*


----------



## baax (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*
Au depart je le prenait bien avec de l'ironie qui etait permante mais alem pour ne pas en citer d'autre n'a pas pris bien mon second degres un peu delirant ..voila*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouarf !
c'est la meilleure de la journée celle la !!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Tu sais toine tu dis 
 Sir aurait pus le prendre bien
Au depart je le prenait bien avec de l'ironie qui etait permante mais alem pour ne pas en citer d'autre n'a pas pris bien mon second degres un peu delirant ..voila*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Ah, parce que y'avait du second degré quelque part ?

Ah merci de me l'indiquer, je l'avauis pas vu


----------



## Sir (22 Janvier 2002)

Ah alem


----------



## Satori7 (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Ah alem*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fraiche?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_combats de coq?_





sirmacgrégor poste que des imbécilités mais ce n'est pas une raison pour lui cracher dessus! alèm, je ne sais pas ce qu'il t'a fait mais faut te calmer


----------



## Gargamel (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Satori 7 ans:
*alèm, je ne sais pas ce qu'il t'a fait mais faut te calmer    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

faut dire, l'autre neuneu a comme mot ultime : Pauv con va

il y a de la recherche dans cette expression qui n'est déja plus de l'âge de mon neveu de 7 ans!


----------



## Apulée (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
*

faut dire, l'autre neuneu a comme mot ultime : Pauv con va

il y a de la recherche dans cette expression qui n'est déja plus de l'âge de mon neveu de 7 ans!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah mais monsieur, si l'on tient compte de l'âge et de l'endroit dans lequel le pauvre enfant a grandi, nous sommes en présence d'un cas de récession mentale, il paraîtrait que celle-ci s'efface dès les premiers rappoirts sexuels!


----------



## Sir (22 Janvier 2002)

Ouais c'est vrai que c'est une expression que j'affectionne toute particulierement , j'ai un vocabulaire assez vaste comme dirait Alem il faut le chercher ! 
Merci


----------



## Gargamel (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Ouais c'est vrai que c'est une expression que j'affectionne toute particulierement , j'ai un vocabulaire assez vaste comme dirait Alem il faut le chercher ! 
Merci*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

quel sôt tu fais mon petit


----------



## gribouille (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
* j'ai un vocabulaire assez vaste comme dirait Alem il faut le chercher ! 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Oh la laaaaa cet espèce d'hemoroïde électronique me fatigue... me fatiiiigguuue ... fatiigue.... pfffff. Putain SousMerdeGratinée, tu vas jamais arrèter de piailler comme un pisseu capricieux... t'en as pas marre de poser tes crêtes de coq- textuelles à 2 smiley et 4 mots sans aucuns sens et sans rapport avec les differents contextes.... SI TU SAIS PAS QUOI DIRE À PART UNE SÉRIE D'ONOMATOPÉES PAR TEXTES ET IMAGES, ABSTIENT TOI. 4 mots qui se balladent comme ça sans queue ni tête pour on ne sais quoi, ça POLLUE, çA FAIT CHIER, çA EMMERDE, PUTAIN TU GONFLES. VAS RACLER LE FOND DES PISCINES MUNICIPALES, çA TE FERAS DE L'ARGENT DE POCHE, UN TEMPS DE MÉDITATION, POURRAS DISCUTER AVEC LES FURONCLES, LES POUX ET LES MORBACKS.


T'AS PAS REMARQUÉ ? ICI ON EST NI DES ASSISTANTS SOCIAUX, NI PSYCANNALYSTES, NI VÉTÉRINAIRES.

ÉPARGNES NOUS TES NÉVROSES RÉPARATRICES ET TES ACTES MANQUÉS AVEC ON NE SAIS QUOI PERPETUELLEMENT. C'EST PAS MARQUÉ SERVICE APRÈS VENTE POUR NEURONES COURCIRCUITÉS


FAIT IECCCHHHHHH_


----------



## gribouille (22 Janvier 2002)

*MAAARRRE*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Janvier 2002)

Le Sir, tu as enfin choisi entre * Ingrid * et * Adélaïde * ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS : évite de m'envoyer des ICQ, je m'en fous


----------



## gribouille (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Satori 7 ans:
* alèm, je ne sais pas ce qu'il t'a fait mais faut te calmer    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*EH BEN JUSTEMENT, QUAND ON NE SAIS PAS, ON FFFEEEERRRMMEE SSSAAA GUUUEEEUUULLLE*
_compris le ramasse poussière ?

m'bécile_


----------



## Gargamel (22 Janvier 2002)

_il va me tuer ma Gribouille avec ses conneries!
t'énerves pas ma poule, je viens te jouer de la flute traversière tout à l'heure_


----------



## gribouille (22 Janvier 2002)

_pas vrai ça_


----------



## Gargamel (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*pas vrai ça



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hé ben si, je sais jouer "au clair de la lune" à la flute traversière   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_ça fait plaisir de te voir sourire mon Gribouillys d'amour!_


----------



## kodex (22 Janvier 2002)

ça ne sert à rien de prendre sa défense !
il aime bien ça, le sir... s'en prendre plein la gueule !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











pau've 'tite chose va ...


----------



## kodex (22 Janvier 2002)

et encore mes images qui se merde toutes seules !!!


----------



## kodex (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fablue:
*ça ne sert à rien de prendre sa défense !
il aime bien ça, le sir... s'en prendre plein la gueule !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











pau've 'tite chose va ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Janvier 2002)

Une sorte de nouveau Seguin..


----------



## baax (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*
Au depart je le prenait bien avec de l'ironie qui etait permante mais alem pour ne pas en citer d'autre n'a pas pris bien mon second degres un peu delirant ..voila*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouarf !
c'est la meilleure de la journée celle la !!


----------



## Sir (22 Janvier 2002)

Juste pour le fun je suis la vous etes tellement con que j'essaye d'etre une tete a claque dont je n'etais pas avant (avant ce forum) .Il faut dire que j'ai progresse depuis ce jour de fin juin 2001 , la girb je n'est pas besoin d'un psy tout va bien pour moi t'inquetes pas !! 
P.S 
Fablue ton site est pas mal


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Juste pour le fun je suis la vous etes tellement con que j'essaye d'etre une tete a claque dont je n'etais pas avant (avant ce forum) .Il faut dire que j'ai progresse depuis ce jour de fin juin 2001 , la girb je n'est pas besoin d'un psy tout va bien pour moi t'inquetes pas !! 
P.S 
Fablue ton site est pas mal*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ecoutez mes frères la voie de la raison que nous apporte SMG. Il est là pour nous apporter vers la vérité. Oyez mes frères les cons, suivez la voie que nous offre notre grand prophète SirMachinChose.


En tout cas, c'est gentil de penser à nous et de devenir une tête à claque, je ne voit pas trop l'utilité, j'aurait été toi, je me serai cassé vite fait bien fait ailleurs, parce que devenir exprès une tête à claque, excuse moi, mais c'est cela que j'appelle être con.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*je n'est pas besoin d'un psy tout va bien pour moi t'inquetes pas !! 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

MENTEUR !!!!!


----------



## kodex (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Fablue ton site est pas mal[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dis moi, le sir...
Tu marches à quoi?
T'en a pas assez de te faire conspuer par tout le monde? Je comprend pas bien pourquoi tu t'obstines à répondre à ces insultes...
Y-a pas de honte à quitter le champ de bataille quand la lutte est trop inégale ou quand l'ennemi use d'armes prohibées...
Ton amour pour la polémique ne va pas pour autant faire de toi un saint, à par ton égo qui tient à son dernier mot, je ne vois pas très bien...
La sagesse voudrait que tu nous surprennes tous en changeant de stratégie et marques enfin quelques points dans ce match, ma foi fort lassant.

à + (et sans animosité)
fablue


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fablue:
*

La sagesse voudrait que tu nous surprennes tous en changeant de stratégie et marques enfin quelques points dans ce match, ma foi fort lassant.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu lui as pas donné la bonne idée là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez chercher de newbs hackers comme nouvelle stratègie, t'appelle ca une sage décision


----------



## Sir (24 Janvier 2002)

Comme dirait l'autre
Le doute me ronge. Et si tout n'était qu'illusion ? 
Si rien n'existait ? Dans ce cas, j'aurais payé ma moquette beaucoup trop cher
[Woody Allen]


----------



## kodex (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Tu lui as pas donné la bonne idée là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez chercher de newbs hackers comme nouvelle stratègie, t'appelle ca une sage décision   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne sais pas encore si cette histoire de hackers est véridique mais si c'est le cas, il va réussir l'impossible : se mettre à dos tout le forum. 
Quand je parlais de stratégie innovante, je voulais dire un peu plus de finesse dans ses rapports avec ses interlocuteurs... Ce qui me semble impossible car même pas envisageable par son petit cerveau de gerboise.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fablue


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Janvier 2002)

Sisi, son histoire son histoire est véridique...

Maitre SMG fait partie des MG+, groupe de hacker professionel (euh newbiste plutôt, mais bon, on fait ce qu'on peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).... SMG hackeur, on aura tout vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc en attendant, c'est leur petit enfant protégé, et donc attention, si on l'embête y'a 35 méchants monsieur qui vont casser votre ordinateur, et puis attention, c'est pazs n'importe quoi, faut les croire au sérieux, ce sont des vrais hackeurs, il ne s'amuse pas à détruire le DD, c'est trop facile pour eux, attention, il font cramer votre ordinateur à distance grâce à une surcharge CPU....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ATTENTION, il faut les prendre au sérieux....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enfin, bon ca fait toujours rire d'entendre dire des conneries pareil par des lamers....


----------



## Sir (24 Janvier 2002)

Je savais pas que ca alle jusqu'a la moi !
Le mec MG killer je lui ai demande juste de faire flipper Ben comme ca je savais pas qu'il avait un site de merde et des copains a deux francs 
Arf desole les gars je savais pas la 
L'homme est prêt à croire à tout, pourvu qu'on le lui dise avec mystère. Qui veut être cru, doit parler bas.


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Je savais pas que ca alle jusqu'a la moi !
Le mec MG killer je lui ai demande juste de faire flipper Ben comme ca je savais pas qu'il avait un site de merde et des copains a deux francs 
Arf desole les gars je savais pas la *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dis donc, ce sont des aveux publics là!

alors je comprends pas bien:
-si t'as demandé à un mec de faire flipper Ben, pourquoi t'as pris un mec naze?
-ensuite, pourquoi zarathoustra et moi avons été contacté par icq (et pas seulement pour moi, le mec s'acharne sur mon firewall!)?
tu m'expliques là ou tu nous prends zara et moi pour des neuneus 

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*L'homme est prêt à croire à tout, pourvu qu'on le lui dise avec mystère. Qui veut être cru, doit parler bas.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tes citations ça suffit maintenant, si tu n'es pas capable d'exprimer une pensée par toi-même, c'est pas à nous de subir ton bouquin de citations

alors, tu vas demander à ton pote d'arrêter de me faire iech' avec son trojan de 4 sous (j'ai son phone sinon!) et toi, tu vas t'excuser *auprès de toutes les personnes qui seront contactées*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

mais ouais, on va te croire Macducon!
Faut assummer un peu ses actes, faut se rendre compte de ce qu'on fait.
Heureusement que ces gars sont des trouducs qui font même pas peur à ma petite soeur.

t'es vraiment un GROS blaireau toi!

J'en ai rarement vu des comme toi.

Franchement, tu fais de la peine.

Vraiment, je me demande comment tu arrives encore à intervenir sur les forums!

Va te cacher, ce sera mieux et va faire l'armée, ils ont besoin de gros cons!

Débile!

[23 janvier 2002 : message édité par geyser trique pas]


----------



## Tyler (24 Janvier 2002)

LA QUESTION A MILLE BALLE :

Si ce SIRMACGREGOR est tant une merde,si il est si nul que ça,si il n'y a aucun interet à le lire ce qui l'écrit ALORS DITES MOI S'IL VOUS PLAIS POURQUOI,il a l'air de tellement ébranlé les pilliés du forum comme Alèm,Gribouille (qui pourtant ne se démonte jamais),Ben...Etc...

HEIN, POURQUOI CA ?

un type qui vaut rien est un type que l'on ignore non ?
Alors pourquoi certains  apporte tant d'attention à sa connerie ? 

Soit il y a quelque chose là dessous,une sorte de background secret que seul quelques uns connaissent...

Soit il y a un truc qui je ne comprend pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

PARCE QU'IL POLLUE LES FORUMS!

on peut pas lire un thread tranquille sans qu'il vienne y foutre sa merde.

IL FAUT QU'IL APRENNE A FERMER SA GUEULE!!!!

c'est tout.

Y en a marre qu'il vienne nous faire chier!


----------



## Tyler (24 Janvier 2002)

Dans ce cas,pourquoi les administrateurs ne le banissent tout simplement pas ?

C'est bien possible sur les chats,et ici ce n'est pas possible ?

Il suffit de banir l'adresse de la carte reseau et paf,plus de sir,ni autre pseudonymes...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Janvier 2002)

Tout simplement à cause des quelques 1200 posts de conneries qui ne veulent rien dire .... plus tout ceux sous Cupidon par exemple....

Il est la on cromprend pas ce qu'il fait, il aime s'en prendre plein la gueule on dirait, mais il est très très chiant.....


----------



## Sir (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tes citations ça suffit maintenant, si tu n'es pas capable d'exprimer une pensée par toi-même, c'est pas à nous de subir ton bouquin de citations

alors, tu vas demander à ton pote d'arrêter de me faire iech' avec son trojan de 4 sous (j'ai son phone sinon!) et toi, tu vas t'excuser auprès de toutes les personnes qui seront contactées*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ok pour les citations , si j'en suis capable de m'exprimer par moi meme .
Deuxiemement *ton pote *j'ai du lui parler deux fois c'est tout !! 
Ainsi il a du blaspheme le pauv [MG] je fais peur a tous le monde avec mes trojan a deux balles !
Excuse le 
Moi c'est pas tous ca mais il faut que je fasse mes excuses a tous ceux que j'ai derange comme il dit Tonton alem


----------



## bengilli (24 Janvier 2002)

On touche le fond...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je tiens à dire à tous ceux qui ont été comme moi contactés par les gros lamers "potes" (ouais c'est cooool) de sirmacgregor qu'il n'y a pas de risques venant de ces gros nioubies qui - a en juger par la voix du répondeur du téléphone dont alem a toppé le numéro - n'ont pas plus de 12 ans d'age mental et qui présument, force des faibles, de leur capacités. Donc laissez les s'exiter a faire du scan port sur vos bécanes, je les met au défi d'arriver ne serait-ce qu'a faire un copier/coller sur un mac.
Par contre en ce qui concerne sirmacgregor, que personnellement je trouvais déja peu intéressant, on vois la qu'il y a de pauvres types qui délirent TOTALEMENT avec internet. "Ouais, g rencontré 1 mek sur le chat yahoo y ma di qu'il allé hacké la bécane de bengilli".
Dans quel monde tu vis gros naze ?
Tyler, je comprends pas ce que tu veux insinuer lorsque tu nous reproche de relever les posts du debile de service mais on en a peut etre un peu ras le bol de le voir emailler TOUS les threads de ses remarques puériles et imbéciles. Même tout le dédin que je lui ai porté ne l'a pas fait fuir, loin, loin, des hautes sphères spirituelles de ces forums.... hélas! Et pis bannir ce gros naze ne l'empechera pas de revenir sous un autre pseudo, il nous y a d'ailleurs habitué. C'est la limite de la modération des forums publics, on ne peut se débarrasser de ce boulet. Mais je peux te promettre une chose de ma part, si je vois un truc qui ressemble à sirmacgregor à la prochaine Apple Expo par exemple il prend une branlée dont il se souviendra avant de venir déranger les gens et les menacer dans leur intégrité. Quand aux autres débilos Hackerz Da Worldz ils feraient mieux de s'interesser aux filles que de copuler avec un modem.
Enfin je vais essayer de trouver le nom du petit malin d'hier soir (le même certainement qui fait chier alem) et on lui fera passer le gout du flood!


----------



## gribouille (24 Janvier 2002)

_t'aiiiin z'êtes des vedettes vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ne vous plaignez pas...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... J'AI MÊME PAS EU DROIT AU FLOOD, AU BIDULE DE SCRIPTKIDDIES prépubères en mal de clitos phantasmés et tant attendus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sérieuuuuuux ... que d'chi ... pas un scan port, rien ......  Oh laaaa les les gouines du aprentis Hacker en 3 leçons, même Richard Clayderman eest plus doué que vous au piano que vous ne l'êtes au piratage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en fait soit il m'aime bocou-bocou le SMG, soit je liu fait peur.

_


----------



## benjamin (24 Janvier 2002)

Avec un soft de la team2600 dans les mains (PortScanner X, par exemple), ils se prennent pour des hackers.
Et puis après ils te tracent avec Visual Route et jouissent en voyant l'analyse inutile avancer.
C'est bien. J'ai moi aussi eu droit à mon contact de rigueur sur ICQ mais me suis retenu grâce à je ne sais quelle condescendance amusée.
Pire que de la débilité. Ineffable. Cela ne ressemble à rien. Ils ne ressemblent à rien. Du vide.
Et dire qu'ils sont pareil In Real Life, ces énergumènes manchots.
Déplorables.


----------



## Bialès (24 Janvier 2002)

Je sais pas si c'est lié mais j'ai eu 3 port Scan lors des 5 derniers jours.

Mais je n'ai pas été contacté sur ICQ.

Je treeeeeeeeeeeemmmmmmble


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2002)

deux reboot plus tard et vive les IP dynamiques, ils doivent tenter leur scanport sur un pauvre gars qui ne doit rien comprendre (ils étaient à 6 hier!)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sirmacgrégor, ton attitude est lamentable!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Janvier 2002)

Oulalalala, ca me fait presque trembler tout ca, va falloir que je m'installe un firewall, je vais peut-être tout mes contacsts ICQ parce que qu'ils vont réussir à me les mettres à la poubelle..

Au secours....... ca me fait peur les amis


----------



## kodex (24 Janvier 2002)

Tu vaux pas un pêt de lapin, smg!
Tu n'assumes rien! Même les excuses!
Je ne comprend pas ce qui retient les administrateurs de MacGé de t'interdir le forum...
Parce que ta dernière connerie, pour être de taille, elle l'est!
Lancer des anathèmes par chiens fous (même débiles!) interposés sur des personnes dont tu n'arrives pas à te faire respecter, même virtuellement... TU TE PRENDS POUR QUI???
Tu ne vaux pas mieux que ces fous de dieu qui ne trouvent leur plaisir que dans la destruction et la mort!!!
Si c'est tout ce que tu as trouvé pour te faire remarqué ou respecté, ben c'est gagné ma couille!!!
C'est la dernière fois que je m'adresse à toi. Après, pfuitttt! silence...
J'engage tous les autres à faire de même et à signé de suite ici même une pétition pour ton prochain voyage très très loin de nous!

"Je signe la pétition pour le renvoi de SMG des forums Mac Génération - fablue"

(faites des copier coller en l'incorporant à votre signature)


----------



## Sir (25 Janvier 2002)

Je me prends pour personne ,seulement pour moi , un gars qui n'a aucune confiance en soi , incapable de rediger un texte valable , si j'assume les conneries que j'ai faite auparavant .
Désole d'avoir fais intervenir un connard tel que MG Killer je ne savais pas qu'il allait faire une connerie dans ce genre .


----------



## ficelle (25 Janvier 2002)

t'es deja assez con pour te griller tout seul, et ce depuis ta premiere apparition sur ces pages, pas la peine d'aller chercher d'autre cretins !
fais nous plaisir, barre toi !


----------



## Sir (25 Janvier 2002)

Non je ne partirai pas desole , je resterai la !


----------



## philk34 (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Non je ne partirai pas desole , je resterai la !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

elle est où la prise pour le débrancher   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas pu trouver la fonction pour l'ignorer quand il poste, dommage vraiment dommage


----------



## Bialès (25 Janvier 2002)

ça c'est du pur SMG.
Il s'est excusé 150000 fois et il a toujours recommencé.

Et ne dites pas "vous êtes des méchants", on lui a déjà offert une deuxième chance.

Il vient de dire qu'il ne partira pas, bien sûr qu'il ne partira pas, il n'a QUE ça dans sa vie de merde.

c'est ça les parasites.

SMG n'est qu'un boulet et un parasite et il a déjà fait fuir un bon nombre de membres historiques des forums.

Sa dernière frasque le prouve, il ne sait pas quoi inventer pour se rendre intéressant et il a réussi à trouver des boulets comme lui!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, va te cacher et fous nous la paix!
De toutes façons, tôt ou tard, tu te lasseras.


----------



## baax (25 Janvier 2002)

Mais bon sang qu'est qu'ils font chez Symantec ?
Doit bien y avoir un moyen de se prémunir contre un virus comme SMG ?
Vite des contre-mesures !!


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2002)

_pan! pan!
moi j'aime bien ce jeu là d'ailleurs vos posts y ressemblent
pan! pan!
bang-bang!
_





SMG, au-revoir.


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*SMG, au-revoir.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ET NE REVIENS-PAS!!! 

ta conduite est indigne d'un membre de forums.


----------



## bouilla (25 Janvier 2002)

bon, jusqu'a present j'ai suivi de loin toutes les frasques de notre ami (ou ennemi pour ne pas en dire davantage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) SMG. il est vrai qu'il a "quelque peu" exageré ces derniers temps, je crois qu'il en est conscient. Il a, plus moins indélicatement, présenté des excuses publiques, je crois qu'il est vraiment confus que cela ai pu en arrivé là, mais il faut dire quand meme que de part son manque totale de savoir-vivre et d'habileté a s'exprimer de maniere censée, vous l'avez quand meme tous bien cherché le SMG, je me met a sa place (eh oui !!!) et j'admet que ttes les reflexions que j'ai pu voir le concernant sur ce forum (pas seulmt celles de ces derniers jours....) m'auraient sans doute "un peu" agacer. SMG est un humain meme si certain en doute et en plus d'etre humain, c'est un "mac-lover", il veut rester, soit(e), RESTE, mais reprends-toi. pour ma part je serais d'avis pour lui donner une "3eme" chance.


----------



## Sir (25 Janvier 2002)

Alem vas voir mes autres post tu verras un changement ! 
Baax pas mal le jeu !


----------



## baax (25 Janvier 2002)

Sir, va plutot là

et surtout n'oublie pas de cliquez sur le lien en bas de la page !


----------



## kodex (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*pan! pan!
moi j'aime bien ce jeu là d'ailleurs vos posts y ressemblent
pan! pan!
bang-bang!






SMG, au-revoir.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


AHHH!!!
J'en ai descendu 17!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










cool de cool!


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Alem vas voir mes autres post tu verras un changement ! 
Baax pas mal le jeu !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ya pas de changement, ça fait 20 fois que tu nous la ressors cette phrase alors change de pseudo et de manière de poster et arrête tes conneries


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Janvier 2002)

Mais putain SMG, ca fait combien de fois que tu demandes pardon et que de toute facon à chaque fois tu recommence...
Bialès dit que c'ets la deuxième chance mais c'est bien plus ...

Et puis amélioration : niettte, j'ai jamais rien vu, aucune ponctuation, rien... On comprend pas les phrases puisque tout s'enchaîne.. C'est pas la peine..

Casse toi maintenant, va jouer avec tes potes MG+ et puis voilà.....


Tu peux pas comprendre que ici tu fait chiez ton monde et que personne ne veux de toi ?
Ca arrive pas à rentrer dans ta tête ca ?


----------



## Moof (25 Janvier 2002)

Mais pourquoi tant de haine?
Je ne comprends pas.
Personellement, je suis un grand fan de SMG. Si, si...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Janvier 2002)

Oh non, vous n'allez pas commencer en guerre des tranchée avec les pro- et les anti-

Un sujet pareil n'aurait jamais trouvé sa place dans le bar il y a encore quelques mois. 

Enfin...


----------



## Sir (25 Janvier 2002)

Vu comme j'suis assez debile ,non


----------



## Sir (25 Janvier 2002)

Bon je sais pas trop ce qui se passe mais des connards de Hacker de merde MG killer par exemple vous piratent je savais pas que ca prendrai cette proportion pareille !! 
Il faut que je dise a ce connard de MG d'arreter je sais pas pq il fait tous ca si mal


----------



## baax (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*
Il faut que je dise a ce connard de MG d'arreter je sais pas pq il fait tous ca si mal*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

en fait, c'est pas que l'aut gugusse essaye de hacker qui t'embete réèlement , c'est plutot qu'il n'y arrive pas !!


----------



## Sir (25 Janvier 2002)

Non je m'en fous qu'il ni arrive pas !!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Janvier 2002)

Si ça peut vous consoler, les forums des sites sur les jeux Mac ont aussi leurs chieurs. En l'occurrence (entre autres), un dénommé guigui ou je sais pas trop quoi, visiblement 11 ans d'âge, qui pollue les forums du site JeuxMac.com depuis déjà un moment et qui se met à laisser déteindre sa connerie sur ceux de la MacGameZone.
http://forums.macg.co/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=28&t=000115 

... A se demander si faire un enclos et mettre tous les empêcheurs de poster en rond à l'intérieur ne serait pas une bonne solution... On leur balancerait des cacahuètes de temps à autres, on pourrait même faire payer un petit billet à l'entrée,  organiser des safari-photo... en plus ça financerait les serveurs...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru

[25 janvier 2002 : message édité par [MGZ] Black Beru]


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Janvier 2002)

PS: en passant, je me suis rappelé une petite anecdote au sujet des Masterz da Worldz nains de MG+... Il y a quelques mois sauf erreurs, ils faisaient chier le monde sur GameRanger, en vantant les mérites de leur serveur Hotline sur lequel devait se trouver des myriades de trucs à pirater, genre l'eldorado du MacUser, à se demander pourquoi personne n'en avait entendu parler avant. 
Les rares gogos qui les croyaient se retrouvaient sur un serveur vide, sur lequel ils étaient invités à télécharger une petite appli... Bien sûr un cheval de Troie...
Sauf erreur ils n'ont pas chopé beaucoup de monde, et ont même réussi à se faire exploser leurs IP avec cette tactique d'une intelligence rare...

++
Beru

[25 janvier 2002 : message édité par [MGZ] Black Beru]


----------



## Moof (25 Janvier 2002)

Oups...

Quand je disais que j'étais fan de SMG, je voulais bien sur parler de ...




Sarah Michelle Gellar, bien sur.

Désolé, j'avais pas compris que c'était un thread sur Mr Bean.

Raaaaaahhhhh, Buffy!!!!!


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2002)

_Hero, puisque tu sors ta hache dans mes marécages, permets moi de sortir ma dans les tiens!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tape pas! j'suis un pote à Toinou! _


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Hero:
*
- plus de citations philosophiques a 2F
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Attention on doit dire maintenant des posts a 0,30 


----------



## bengilli (26 Janvier 2002)

mouais ben macinside tu ferais de balayer devant ta porte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'adore les ptits gars de la MGZ qui viennent pourrir SMG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dis voir BlackBeru tu me preterais ta soeur pour me consoler de la stupidité stratosphérique de SuperMegaGavant ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Bengilli contre le nième rachat de SuperMocheGolgot'*


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*
J'adore les ptits gars de la MGZ qui viennent pourrir SMG   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, ce Hero, c'est un peu notre chien de garde à la MGZ, il sait quand il a le droit de venir piquer sa crise... et en général quand il le fait, il le fait bien...

Et encore, vous avez de la chance (surtout toi SMG) il est calme est assez poli là...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*
J'adore les ptits gars de la MGZ qui viennent pourrir SMG   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dis voir BlackBeru tu me preterais ta soeur pour me consoler de la stupidité stratosphérique de SuperMegaGavant ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Attention, on l'a pas encore pourri, on vient juste chercher des conseils parce qu'on commence à avoir des sacrés chieurs de notre côté aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant à ma soeur, Ben, va falloir me passer sur le corps sur Unreal Tournament en InstaGib d'abord... donc c'est pas gagné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










++
Beru

PS: Touchez pas à HeroicMac, c'est un modérateur quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'accord il a une façon bien à lui de modérer, mais croyez-moi elle est efficace... ptêt même un peu trop de temps à autres d'ailleurs


----------



## kodex (26 Janvier 2002)

Dites...
Elle aurait pas encore changée de pseudo, notre gerboise fétide... Genre insecte à rayures...


----------



## Sir (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Hero:
*
Si tu veux ta 3e chance, voila les conditions:
- plus de smileys
- plus de citations philosophiques a 2F
- plus d'humour de merde
- des posts avec un sens.
.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui,j'acceptes ces conditions assez facilent a respecter


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*

Oui,j'acceptes ces conditions assez facilent a respecter*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'es sur ?

Non parce que bon, on t'as déjà donnée plus de deux chances, et je veux pas dire, mais ca s'arrange pas... si peut-être deux jours voir trois, mais pas plus..

Alors attention, parce que sinon notre modérateur bien aimé, il va faire mumuse avec sa hache de gros viking


----------



## Sir (26 Janvier 2002)

Tel Gimli , il va me detruire avec sa hache ?


----------



## kodex (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*

Oui,j'acceptes ces conditions assez facilent a respecter*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_Le "assez facile(s)" est encore de trop!_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fablue:
*Dites...
Elle aurait pas encore changée de pseudo, notre gerboise fétide... Genre insecte à rayures...     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dis donc toi ? tu veux un coup d'ailes ?


----------



## kodex (26 Janvier 2002)

_Genre faux-bourdon?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2002)

Décidément, tu veux une vraie piqûre ?!?

INFIRMIÈRE !!!

(chiotte, elle est en grève)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donne-moi l'adresse de ton alvéole, que je te montre de quel pistille je me chauffe !!!

[25 janvier 2002 : message édité par Buzzman]


----------



## bengilli (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Tel Gimli , il va me detruire avec sa hache ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon allez tu dégages !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Je concidère ça comme une citation débile !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Get Out Of Here! Get Back Babe ! In your Face ! Comme dirait George Eddy : "_Mais !!! C'est un cake atomique ! Ca joue bien au basket ce soir ! Il est rentré dans la défense comme un couteau chaud dans du beurre !_"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SaleMerdeGueularde : *TU TE CASSES !!!*

*BENGILLI EST CONTRE LE NIEME RACHAT DE SALEMERDEGUEULARDE*


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2002)

contre aussi


----------



## kodex (26 Janvier 2002)

_Prend garde ma belle... Ton miel va tourner! Ce serait dommage, isn't it?_

_Tu as trop d'humour pour que je te confonde encore une seconde avec une gerboise ma reine._


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2002)

C'est exact, je ne suis pas ce SirBidule...

ça passera pour cette fois   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(et ne touche pas à mon miel, prend plutôt de mes bonnes pâtes au lave-vaisselle)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2002)

BzZZZZ bzZbzzZZZBBZzZBZBZBBzBZZzBBbzbzbZZZZZ

(l'insecte n'es pas un parasite)

BZZZBZzZZzZZZZZbZzbbzzzbZZZzZzZZZZZZ


----------



## baax (26 Janvier 2002)

Je soutiens la motion "bengili" contre le rachats des Stock-options SMG !
Meme Enron est mieux cotée actuellement !!


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*Je soutiens la motion "bengili" contre le rachats des Stock-options SMG !
Meme Enron est mieux cotée actuellement !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_qui veut mes euro-tunnels?_


----------



## kodex (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Buzzman:
*C'est exact, je ne suis pas ce SirBidule...

ça passera pour cette fois    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(et ne touche pas à mon miel, prend plutôt de mes bonnes pâtes au lave-vaisselle)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Pendant qu'on y est, une bonne petite épilation du maillot à la cire et hop! Tralala itou!_
_Pour la vaiselle, je te remercie, j'ai mon hérisson!_











à + ma buzz
fablue (des neiges)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2002)

Nous revoici pour la troisième saison de SMG contre les méchants (titre SMGinois) ou Buttons le nuisible (pour les anti-SMG)...

Dans cette nouvelle saison, SirMongolGrave saura-t-il tenir son engagement ? Les Autres lui laisseront-ils encore une chance alors qu'il en a déjà grillé 2 ? suivez l'actu mes amis et ne manquer pas notre prochain rendez-vous !

blague a part je propose une court martiale contre ce nuisible: avec: la défense (les pro-SMG cela va de soit) un juge (admin ou modérateur c'est à choix) l'accusation (un des anti-SMG mais depuis toujours, bengilli, gribouille y a le choix) et pour finir.. 20 jurés tirés au sort (des posteurs modérés n'ayant pas encore d'avis ou de préjugés sur SirMacGregor ! 

Mais je propose que le verdict soit connu d'avance:
"La peine capitale pour SMG si il est reconnu coupable d'etre con/lourd/grave/emmerdeur/débile/etc (completer par ce qui convient)

*MAIS PAR PITIE QU'ON EN FINISSE !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;BOURROT_PRET_A_TRANCHER&gt;:
*Nous revoici pour la troisième saison de SMG contre les méchants (titre SMGinois) ou Buttons le nuisible (pour les anti-SMG)...

Dans cette nouvelle saison, SirMongolGrave saura-t-il tenir son engagement ? Les Autres lui laisseront-ils encore une chance alors qu'il en a déjà grillé 2 ? suivez l'actu mes amis et ne manquer pas notre prochain rendez-vous !

blague a part je propose une court martiale contre ce nuisible: avec: la défense (les pro-SMG cela va de soit) un juge (admin ou modérateur c'est à choix) l'accusation (un des anti-SMG mais depuis toujours, bengilli, gribouille y a le choix) et pour finir.. 20 jurés tirés au sort (des posteurs modérés n'ayant pas encore d'avis ou de préjugés sur SirMacGregor ! 

Mais je propose que le verdict soit connu d'avance:
"La peine capitale pour SMG si il est reconnu coupable d'etre con/lourd/grave/emmerdeur/débile/etc (completer par ce qui convient)

MAIS PAR PITIE QU'ON EN FINISSE !!!!!!!!!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tout à faiut en accord avec toi, mais cache-toi mieux on t'a reconnu


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Janvier 2002)

Viviviviv, un nouveau Procès...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca va faire plaisir à certain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je propose juge ou anti-SMG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Le plus dur restera de trouver les pro-SMG, on va devoir faire appel à nos amis MG+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2002)

MMh je doute que tu m'ayes reconnu étant donné que je me suis revelé abolsument neutre dans toute cette sale affaire !

Moi je me propose comme,... bourot ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (vu qui sera condamné a tt les coups par VO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2002)

Au faite on est vendredi soir qui c'est qu garde SMG ce week-end ?


----------



## [MGZ]Hero (26 Janvier 2002)

Raaah ... moi aussi je l'aime bien, la Buffy !

Salut a tous ! J'ai été attiré dans ce post par Toine. Y parait que y'a un gros con a buter !
J'ai bien tout lu ce sujet et y'a vraiment de quoi lui en mettre plein la gueule.

Mais avant tout, SuperMegaGrave, tu peux nous dire ... pourquoi tu restes ici ? Tu te masturbes dans ton caca en lisant des posts d'insultes et t'aime ca ?

Si tu veux ta 3e chance, voila les conditions:
- plus de smileys
- plus de citations philosophiques a 2F
- plus d'humour de merde
- des posts avec un sens.

Mais a mon avis, dans pas longtemps, y'a un admin ki va faire /ban SirMacGregor et qui t'enverra dans le summum de l'enfer, les forums de MacPlus ! Aaaaargh, noooon !! Quoi que remarque, ils sont tous comme toi l bas, ptet t'aurais des amis.


----------



## jfr (26 Janvier 2002)

'tain, je sais pas ce que vous allez faire s'il décide vraiment de partir, le SMG, mais à mon avis vous allez vous ennuyer...


----------



## aricosec (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*'tain, je sais pas ce que vous allez faire s'il décide vraiment de partir, le SMG, mais à mon avis vous allez vous ennuyer...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

d'autant que il y a plusieurs clients pour ses postmemesic'estcon,le compteur de beaucoup serait au point mort,s'ils n'avaient pas répondus,je serais donc pour,étant moi même du 93,je suis donc dans la défense au cours du procés.

le sieur ALEM fervent anti_sir(pour de faut),est chargé de réunir les jurés,le juge et le procureur seront tiré au sort,(il y a aparramment trop de clients)l'avocat sera certainement d'office,avec les 35 heures,il pourrait bien se tirer avant le jugement.

déja trois avocats se sont faits portés pales par L'AMIRAL,ils l'avaient un peu aidé lors de ses démêlés avec la mére du moutard avaleur de pieces.

l'endroit du procés sera tenu secret,plusieurs kamikazes se sont d'ailleurs proposés pour faire péter SIRMACGINETTE,SIRMACGREGOR,CUPIDON,et les clones non enregistrés,

de quoi c'est les mêmes ?mes tueurs kamikazes travaillent a la piece,alors faitent pas chiez(signé al carbone)

suite ?


----------



## jfr (27 Janvier 2002)

Voila paroles de sage.


----------



## Gargamel (27 Janvier 2002)

_trèves de bavardages, abattons-le!_






défoulez-vous!


----------



## Gargamel (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
*trèves de bavardages, abattons-le!






défoulez-vous!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_c'est mon avis et je le partage!_


----------



## Télémac (27 Janvier 2002)

Son Excellence,  sa Très Haute Majesté Télémac, Empereur cosmique de lEtat « Sidéral », a le regret dannoncer  que sa  mission Diplomatique de renoncement à toute solution dextermination entre les pros et les pour SMG a échoué.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En conséquence de quoi, son Excellence lempereur Télémac, quitte la planète MacG avant les représailles conflictuelles entre les belligérants et annonce  cesser toute relations entre les parties.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En cette période de grise internationale, LEmpereur rappelle ses Ambassadeurs en liaison avec les protagonistes, cesse toutes relations Diplomatiques et donne 24 h aux Ambassadeurs des pays ennemis pour quitter le territoire sous souveraineté de lEtat « Sidéral .

















[26 janvier 2002 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## Télémac (27 Janvier 2002)

INCROYABLE

116 posts pour débattre dun type qui a un don :

Celui de RASSEMBLER et de faire lunanimité sur son nom 

Il devrait faire de la politique avec un tel score majoritaire délecteurs pour . le satelliser      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Une telle poussé dénergie et de bombardement de neutron et délectron

Il ira loin ,très, très loin

Au confint de lespace  "sidéral"


Mesdames et Messieurs les juges et les jurés

Monsieur le Président

Les attendus reprochés à laccusé      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- il lui est fait remarque que celui-ci est un adepte dartifices irritants, irrespectueux, 

-quil est lincitateur dactes délictueux, le mettant en position non seulement de commanditaire responsable, mais également de complice desdits actes dès lors quils sont commis par autrui.

Que dire pour sa défense

que celui-ci demande au travers de ces actes, une reconnaissance de sa personne, ainsi que sa place dans une société dans laquelle il narrive pas à trouver ses marques ?     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le fait dappliquer la sentence suprême suffira t-elle à calmer les ardeurs dune âme vivant non dans ladite société mais en marge de celle ci tout en dépensant une foule dénergie pour rechercher lintégration.

La sentence :

Bannissement,

Eviction


Ceci sont des arguments dune société qui le rejette

Il sest braqué cette société

De quoi a-t-elle peur cette société ?

Triste

Très triste

Que personne ce méprenne

Je nadmets pas les pratiques utilisées par l'accusé.

Mais je ne veux ni juger

Ni défendre


Je romps mon silence pour dire que cest navrant et désolant de trouver une situation telle que la présente sur un forum de qualité.

La nature "oublie"  en laissant de coté les fragiles, les erreurs, les plus faibles, mais ne juge pas.

Soit lélément grandira, forcira, sintégrera, ou va de lui même disparaitre.

oui il faut empècher de nuire les nuisibles

est ce notre rôle?

Je ne souhaite froisser personne de par mon propos au cas ou je me suis mal ou insuffisamment explicité.

[26 janvier 2002 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## [MGZ]Hero (28 Janvier 2002)

Juge: "Bien nous allons maintenant passer au procès de l'andouille merdissimale que l'on appelle SirMacGregor ... La parole est à la défense"

Defense:"Messieurs et Madames, et les hybrides, veuillez prendre en compte que S..."

Juge: "Monsieur Hero, regagnez votre place s'il vous plait"
Hero:"Nan ."
Juge: "Et rangez cette hache nom de dieu !"
Hero:"Nan !"

*Leve sa hache et l'abat lourdement sur le bureau de l'accusé*

Hero: "Je t'accuse de ne pas avoir respecté les conditions qu'on t'avait donné. Tu as gardé une citation philosophique de merde dans ta signature ! Par conséquent, je te condamne à ..."
Juge: "Y'a que moi qui condamne ic ..."
(phrase interrompue par un coup de casque à cornes)
Hero: "Par conséquant, je te condamne à la peine de mort."

*Se retourne vers la défense, la hache à la main*

Hero: "Quelqu'un proteste ?"

*...*

Hero: "Ok !"

*D'un coup tournant, Hero décapite SMG, ramasse la tête et court vers Slug pour lui jeter dessus, en espérant faire une autre frag*

*Hero took a trophy*

Hero: "Ouaaais !!! Baston !!"

*Court vers la sortie, la tête à la main*

ca s'appelle un poste RolePlay


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2002)

Hero, tu veux pas te reproduire avec gargamel, je suis sur que les enfants seraient adorables à souhait!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Janvier 2002)

Heroic, ptain, arrête de courir partout comme ça avec ta hache, tu donnes le mauvais exemple! 
et - non! pas le monsieur, là, il a rien f... *schlack* ... merde. Excusez-le, il est très vif pour son âge... pour votre tête, je connais un bon chirurgien...
Bon Hero, maintenant tu arrêtes et tu... pffft m'écoute pas.
.....
AUX PIEDS!!!!!!!!!!!
..... *HeroicMac courbe la tête*
lààààà calme. tiens.. susucre.

Voilà, vous voyez il est très affectueux quand il est sage... caressez-le, vous verrez... *mords* OUAILLE!!! bon j'ai rien dit...

++
Beru


----------



## [MGZ]Hero (28 Janvier 2002)

*Mange son susucre*

Hero: "Miam, miam ... mais ... mais qu'est-ce que je fais, la ? J'obéis a mon redac'chef ?! MAIS C'EST CONTRAIRE AU REGLEMENT CA !"
*Coup de boule a Beru*
Hero: "Puis chuis au régime, alors il me faut moins de sucre, Black Blairo !"
*regarde la tete de SuperMegaGrokon dans sa main*
*Se retourne et la jette sur Alem*
Hero: "J'me reproduis seulement avec les filles, viking de préférence, ayant une forte hache et une grande poitrine a deux mains."
*reflechit*
Hero: "Ou l'inverse. Whatever."


----------



## Gargamel (28 Janvier 2002)

Hero, nan, faudrait déja qu'il enlève sa hache pour entrer dans ma merco, en plus, il ressemble pas trop à une gazelle, pis il a pas l'air très booty comme ça nan, par contre, si SMG se pointe, je veux bien qu'il le blaste, j'niquerais pas mes nike ça com'


----------

